# Rave Italian Job



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Still gassy after 2 weeks? How much longer should I be leaving it?!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gassy or robusta-ary?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Wasn't the bean for me....no matter what I did it didn't change the fact it had an awful aftertaste.....could have been a bad batch....was really dissapointed....but some seem to get on with it


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Wasn't for me either, but I blame myself rather than the beans. Probably wasn't getting the best out of them.

As Gary has pointed out, this blend has robusta in it, which seems to divide opinion on here.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> Wasn't for me either, but I blame myself rather than the beans.


Don't blame yourself


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

risky said:


> Wasn't for me either, but I blame myself rather than the beans. Probably wasn't getting the best out of them.
> 
> As Gary has pointed out, this blend has robusta in it, which seems to divide opinion on here.


I accidentally pulled a shot of 95 % robusta the other day ...

I had a load of sample bags from local roaster

Pulled one , ground it , had a cold btw

shot poured , smelt roasty

thought shite what are they doing to beans

tasted it like a boss..... blurgh

Looked at bag

Doh......robusta sample given to me for a laff


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Don't blame yourself


These beans always do seem to spark a debate. They were recommended to me as being good for beginners...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

risky said:


> These beans always do seem to spark a debate. They were recommended to me as being good for beginners...


Probably by people who don't like espresso


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

*scurries off to look up robusta......


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Good for latte art


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Ummmmm lol well I'm crap at that and it immediately made me go art what about taste!?

First thing found....."it is used primarily in instant coffee, espresso, and as a filler in ground coffee blends"

I then stopped looking


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I went to a wedding at the weekend that had a pizza van with some Fracino kit set up in the back.

The guy seemed pretty clued up till it came to the beans and he mentioned the robusta word. I had a straight espresso and it tasted of dark ash.

In fairness to IJ, when I've ever had it in the past its only been hint of Robusta. Not the most dimensional bean but ok for £10 a kilo.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Just had a look and seems to be a medium listing but almost creeping into the dark roast wise so probably not for me, especially with "hints of spice" in the notes as the two I have had with that listed in description I didn't get on with that well. This is looking at notes and roast ignoring the bean type. Bargain price though as you say and if it were your type.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I actually think rave do a disservice to themselves selling this. It was the first thing I bought and it really put me off them as a company.

It was only a chance exchange on twitter that got me to try some of their other stuff which I liked.

The ij was not my idea of fun.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Not your type then either, bit harsh to judge on one bean/roast though?

The notes say dark to me regardless of listing as medium. Darks I've learned aren't really my thing but somebody's buying and liking it or I'm sure they wouldn't bother.

As you say it's the first thing you bought. Do you mean when you started out or first from them? As if when starting out it could be that thing of ewwww bad coffee rather than nope I don't like that type of thing....

Go back 2-3 months I wouldn't have had a clue looking at the notes been buying blind and just gone yuk and regretted it slowly slowly learning though.

Reason I looked up robusta but that put me off, then ignored that looked at notes they don't seem my thing either regardless oif robusta or not.....

Oh and Urban had one of those Ash like ones from a shop a bit back, I spat it straight out. Bah!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry. First thing I bought from rave.

I'm also learning. Only very, very slowly in my case.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

jonc said:


> I actually think rave do a disservice to themselves selling this. It was the first thing I bought and it really put me off them as a company.
> 
> It was only a chance exchange on twitter that got me to try some of their other stuff which I liked.
> 
> The ij was not my idea of fun.


lots of people really like IJ and it is one of raves top sellers, hardly a disservice!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Purely my opinion. Maybe SK8-bizarre hits it on the nose - it's probably just a bit dark for me.

Not hating on rave. They've provided me some great beans and excellent service.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

With Robusta, I think there's an element of nostalgia; my Italian friend who enjoys good speciality coffee as much as anyone, always finds himself going back to the traditional, robusta-infused espresso blends found in Italy, which to me, as someone who's first ever cup of coffee was a HasBean, just tastes of ash.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

That old personal taste interfering with logically thinking and judgement until you go oh it's just not for me but hey this one is! Lol

Seems to be a common pitfall on here made by many. I have done and honestly wondered how someone enjoys something I find so unlikeable to me, even deeply unpleasant but they do.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

I wasn't a huge fan of IJ but the last couple of bags I've tried have turned out really well, no idea what's changed.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just because us bunch of coffee snobs dont like it, doesnt make it a bad product, there a lot of people out there who use a standard machine/grinder/pre ground coffee in the home and will buy lots of this bean/pre ground from rave, as CC says it is the top selling bean for them so why not keep offering it...

I didnt like it either, wasn't bad just nothing really grabbing your taste buds in the cup.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

When I tried IJ I thought I would like it more than my usual bean of choice, Lavazza, which cost about the same.

It didnt impress me or my partner and left me felling it was a bit bland. It did make for a very smooth tasting cappuccino and had a lovely crema however, and I did think it got better towards the end of the kilo even though id let it de gas for the recommended period.

It was bought to make cappuccino's with and not to drink as espressos.

Maybe I was expecting too much, maybe my anticipation was high because but it was my first venture into freshly roasted beans and I thought I would become enlightened.

I will try it again in the future though.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I like it but I rarely drink anything other than milk based where it's fine (to my yet to be fully educated palette). I do struggle with it as a neat espresso, can be quite harsh unless I totally nail the prep and pour.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

It's a while since I had it, but iI liked it as espresso. Low acidity and natural sweetness. Wouldn't drink it in milk though. The dilution pplays to its weaknesses and not its strengths.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I spoke to Rave last week who confirmed the blend had changed recently. I will leave the bag that I am currently resting for an extra week.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> I spoke to Rave last week who confirmed the blend had changed recently. I will leave the bag that I am currently resting for an extra week.


how recent is recently ?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Not sure exactly but I understood it was in the last couple of months?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

ajh101 said:


> I spoke to Rave last week who confirmed the blend had changed recently. I will leave the bag that I am currently resting for an extra week.


thats strange, why change a best seller? It's a bit like changing the winning team before the cup final. But I'm sure it's a change for the good..


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Possible reason for change could be the availability of the beams within the blend


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mr O said:


> thats strange, why change a best seller? It's a bit like changing the winning team before the cup final. But I'm sure it's a change for the good..


Beans are seasonal


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Coffee is a seasonal , changing blends to whats fresh / tasty is a good thing


----------



## Gander24 (Apr 11, 2015)

I recieved a kilo of IJ last month and was very surprised at how much i did not enjoy it, considering the reviews on here. They have now rested for 3 weeks, ill give them another bash once my sig blend/guat la florida run out


----------



## wilse (Nov 14, 2013)

I too am through a kilo of these.

I doubt I'll be ordering again, as it just doesn't have the flavour or some of Rave's other offerings.

It produces a full glass of crema, which is not like any of the other Rave beans I've used yet.

Timings and quantities are where they should be [i think!]

The beans are 3 weeks+ from roasting.

Columbian Suarez is my preferred run-of-the-mill bag.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh dear I ordered a kg, a week or so ago, of these for old times sake Maybe I am going to be disappointed


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Its true these are not quite as good as they were. Spoke to Rob & told me one of their Beans they use in the blend were not obtainable.

He's actively looking for an alternative & will hopefully be resolved very soon.

However it would appear to work best as espresso 'out of a lever'. Well there you go, I said it.

Best espresso for me & mine came out of the Vesuvius set to a basic lever profile.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I dont know whether to admire their nerve or think what a bloody cheek

Fourth one down, 100% mark up

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=rave%20coffee%20beans%201kg&_fcid=3&_clu=2&gbr=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=rave%20coffee%20beans%201kg&_sacat=0&_localstpos&_stpos


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I dont know whether to admire their nerve or think what a bloody cheek
> 
> Fourth one down, 100% mark up
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_odkw=rave%20coffee%20beans%201kg&_fcid=3&_clu=2&gbr=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l1313&_nkw=rave%20coffee%20beans%201kg&_sacat=0&_localstpos&_stpos


this has nothing to do with RAVE coffee, they are buying and reselling, RAVE have been made aware of this


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> this has nothing to do with RAVE coffee, they are buying and reselling, RAVE have been made aware of this


I gathered that, but should have made it clearer obviously


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it is a bloody cheek


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I think so too. The sellers address is down as based in Israel.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Drop shipping, Ebay is full of it and has been for years.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

IJ is not my favourite Rave coffee, but I'd have it any day instead of lightly (not)roasted offerings.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Can people agree on an equally good value alternative?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> Can people agree on an equally good value alternative?!


Agree ? Here ? How much you wanna pay ? You want that coffee line robusta blend or something a bit more different


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> Can people agree on an equally good value alternative?!


Agree ? Here ? How much you wanna pay ? You want that coffee like robusta blend or something a bit more different


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Agree ? Here ? How much you wanna pay ? You want that coffee line robusta blend or something a bit more different


I think you're wrong we often have agreements here...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jlarkin said:


> I think you're wrong we often have agreements here...










... Not about coffee though


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

A good value robusta blend i suppose would be good?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> A good value robusta blend i suppose would be good?


Don't do robusta sorry ....

Here are some tasty bean , which i think are good value - to me they aren't harsh as IJ so take from that what you will ..

All notes are with milk as i presume thats what your drinking it with ...

http://shop.extractcoffee.co.uk/product/original-espresso

£4 a bag - salted caramel - milk chocolate

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/has-bean-blends/products/breakfast-bomb-mk3-2015

£5 a bag - a breakfast bomb


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Must say I used to enjoy Salted Caramel flavoured lattes, years ago before tasting what proper fresh coffee tasted like. Fancy trying that Extract offering.

Thanks for the heads up boots.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am currently checking out beans again and I must say the sound of the Extract Coffee original blend does sound rather tempting. As we mainly drink our coffee with milk I am leaning towards beans that go well with milk.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

I have drunk loads of this & have only ever enjoyed superb results every time, with no issues. I leave it 7 days to rest from the roasting date.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ah I like mine without milk...! 



Mrboots2u said:


> Don't do robusta sorry ....
> 
> Here are some tasty bean , which i think are good value - to me they aren't harsh as IJ so take from that what you will ..
> 
> ...


----------

